# The Screwtape Letters Coming to Louisville!



## Marrow Man (Sep 22, 2009)

I just received an email stating that the Max McLean performance of C.S. Lewis' The Screwtape Letters is coming to Louisville on November 6-7. Here's a link. There are group rates, so if anyone's interested, let me know and we'll try to get up a group.


----------

